# 3 newest baby camels



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

here are my latest baby camels...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

THey are beautiful. How many do you have? That is cool.


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you! 9 camel right now. Here's my first white baby. (side note, most all my photos seem too large, I think I can downsize them, but not sure yet) :scratch:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable! What do you use them for?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! That is neat! My brother loves camels, and I would love to try some camel milk. I assume you milk them because of your username? How much do they give?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...how neat... they are very nice.. :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word! How awesome that you raise camels!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

my mother was thinking of buying camels


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

Camels are a great animal to work with. Kind, gentle and NO they don't spit.  They are also a great investment, they make me a great income! Tell your mom to contact me and I can tell her all she needs to know about them. i"ve been raising camels and zebras for over 20 years. I always have babies that I sell at weaning time and right now I have a 3 in 1 package for sale...Momma camel that's bred back with a bull calf by her side.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they don't spit ...I don't like spit.. ers.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

That is so cool! :thumb: I don't know that they were raised in this country, beside people just wanting interesting "pets". Now I'm really curious... It there anywhere to go on the web that gives good info about raising them?


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a moderator on a site called camelmania


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

May I ask WHY you raise camels and zebra???? I didn't know anyone did that??! and where are you?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pictures, and I am really interested in hearing all about this, and what you are doing with them, and milk and what you do with it, and wow.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very neat looking animals!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you ride your zebras?it would be cool if you did.


----------



## ALLAMERICANPETTINGZOO (Nov 11, 2013)

I will be in alabama for the next week and need a baby male drom. If you would please give me a call my number is 843 441 9790...charles


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

this is a really old post, and the camels are all likely sold. good luck with your search!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow they are gorgeous.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> this is a really old post, and the camels are all likely sold. good luck with your search!


That sucks. I was getting all excited to learn about camels!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't anybody tell my husband about baby camels !
I could just see my neighbors face when they see one or two of them out in the field , :slap floor:

Very cute though


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Don't anybody tell my husband about baby camels !
> I could just see my neighbors face when they see one or two of them out in the field ,


Oh dear God! I can just hear my dad now!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez , I could just imagine what would go through my Mom's mind if she came to visit and saw camels , :slap floor:
She would be like " Laura , you have really gone off the deep end" , lol.

I could see the older couple on one side of us looking out their window one morning , " Oh my George , look at the camels " and George would say 
" Now Alice , are you wearing my glasses by mistake again " , lolol.

Oh , fun times


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, Dad promised that when we got peacocks he would move his shop. Nope, still here. He's cussing the fact that we "cut a hole in a perfectly good barn just for GOATS" LMAO "You got rid of the only money makers you owned when you sold the sheep and you kept them stupid goats" The llamas about sent him over the edge....wonder how he'd truly feel about the camels????


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im dying to get peacocks ! Or even the Guinea hens , but I know they are noisy , so Im holding off , lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The guineas didn't bother him....the peacocks make him crazy! LOL I'm telling you if you have a bug problem...get guineas. They will clear your place of bugs, ticks, etc. Ours aren't THAT noisy. hehehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do want Guineas , maybe in the Spring. If I can get rid of our *%*^* rooster , I'll get the Guineas. He is loud and a jerk !


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> If I can get rid of our *%*^* rooster , I'll get the Guineas. He is loud and a jerk !


ROFL...you crack me up, Laura! :ROFL:

My neighbor already thinks I've lost it with the goats...If he looked out and saw camels, he'd probably move...LOL!!



nchen7 said:


> this is a really old post, and the camels are all likely sold. good luck with your search!


Nice catch, nchen7...I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lol Jerry , my rooster is a jerk and I wouldn't mind roasting the hump but now he is over two and might be a bit tough , lol.
And my husband won't let me do it anyways. We may have a home for him , so off he will go


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

They're never too old for the stew pot, Tricky!! 

My neighbors' guineas [who live in my yard] _are that noisy._ I cut them some slack though because they are such good bug eaters!!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> this is a really old post, and the camels are all likely sold. good luck with your search!


Camels I love camels.......collect them too. I prefer the Bactrim as they are much calmer. There are about 11 living in Vermont. As a teenager I used to race them in the Mojave Desert in the 1959 and early 60's. Great place for a wild teenage girl to earn lots of money over over a two wk period. 
It was awesome.
A couple years ago I almost purchased one from a camel farmer in upstate NY. There are quite a few camel farmers in the states.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Forgot, unfortunately you cannot make pets of them as a goat. If you do you will end up getting killed by it as they are very rambunctious, and you do need to stay out of their way if there is a cow in heat. Really mean guys if any thing or anyone get in their way. 
The Alexandra Burpee in Mass. used to have some not sure if she sold them as I have not seen her in a while
Here is a pic of my little one that died before he was a year old His name was Cairo, an the larger one is Papa Cairo


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

cameldairy said:


> Camels are a great animal to work with. Kind, gentle and NO they don't spit.  They are also a great investment, they make me a great income! Tell your mom to contact me and I can tell her all she needs to know about them. i"ve been raising camels and zebras for over 20 years. I always have babies that I sell at weaning time and right now I have a 3 in 1 package for sale...Momma camel that's bred back with a bull calf by her side.


When I first had Cairo people used to really act nuts. Said they kick, spit etc. EVER WATCH A BASEBALL GAME!!!!!!
THEY THE TWO LEGGED BUGGERS KICK, SPIT AND SCRATCH:ROFL::slapfloor::clap:


----------

